# diagonal distance



## cda (Sep 10, 2012)

So restaurant requires two exits from the dining area

they provide two in the dining area and the is one from the kitchen not accessiable by people in the dining area.

Do you measure just the dinig area/ where public would be to figure the diagonal or the entire lease space??

Lease space is sprinkled

1015.2.1 Two exits or exit access doorways. Where two

exits or exit access doorways are required from any portion of

the exit access, the exit doors or exit access doorways shall be

placed a distance apart equal to not less than one-half of the

length of the maximum overall diagonal dimension of the

building or area to be served measured in a straight line

between exit doors or exit access doorways. Interlocking or

scissor stairs shall be counted as one exit stairway.

Exceptions:

1. Where exit enclosures are provided as a portion

of the required exit and are interconnected by a

1-hour fire-resistance-rated corridor conforming

to the requirements of Section 1018, the required

exit separation shall be measured along the shortest

direct line of travel within the corridor.

2. Where a building is equipped throughout with an

automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section

903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2, the separation distance of the exit doors or exit access doorways shall not be

less than one-third of the length of the maximum

overall diagonal dimension of the area served.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 10, 2012)

the diagonal can be measured for the space under consideration.  For a restaurant seating area, you would determine separation based upon the diagonal of the seating area.  Also confirm the maximum distance for egress access through aisles formed by tables.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Sep 10, 2012)

Agree, you would take the space under consideration and follow the exit path from each area. The dining would be seperate from the kitchen however could combine later in the path of egress travel. If a building has multiple rooms that require 2 or more exits, than each area would be addressed independently.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 10, 2012)

> the maximum overall diagonal dimension of thebuilding or area to be served


Agree with others


----------



## Big Mac (Sep 10, 2012)

Exit separation distance is measured for each individual area and from the building as a whole.  For each individual are the number of exits and separation distance is based on the overall diagonal of that area.  There may be several such areas in a building or even a tenant space.

The number of exits required and the separation of exit requirements from the building is based on the overall diagonal dimensions of the building or tenant space.  In other words exiting from every area is where you begin and then you expand your review ever outward until the entire building area has been reviewed.

Obviously the number of occupants also plays a role in determinng the number of exits, and exit width.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2012)

thank you all, will go with the majority!!!!


----------

